# What router for comcast ?



## wolf2009 (Aug 6, 2008)

What router to buy for comcast internet ?

EDIT : Guys guys . i dont want wifi . i dont know what router they will give me and charge me $3 rent for it every month . I just want to buy something to replace that router .


----------



## FatForester (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd go with a Linksys WRT54G series, mainly because you can use DD-WRT or Tomato firmware. It depends on what you want though and how much you're wanting to spend. For a basic wireless router I'd go with this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00007KDVI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 6, 2008)

Make sure whatever router you get supports MAC address cloning. You will need to enter the main PC's MAC address as your router's MAC address. Otherwise, you will constantly disconnect from the cable connection. The WRT54G is a decent router, the older versions anyway (Ver. 1 and 2). The new ones are ok especially when flased with DD-WRT as previously mentioned.


----------



## Viscarious (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry to but in but what is this DD-WRT firmware you speak of?


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 6, 2008)

Shouldn't really matter. I've used Linksys, Belkin and SMC. I never use the MAC clone, just plug in the cables and go.


 DD-WRT


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 6, 2008)

Comcast will disconnect you if u use more than one mac on the connection


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys guys . i dont want wifi . i dont know what router they will give me and charge me $3 rent for it every month . I just want to buy something to replace that router .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 6, 2008)

buy one with wifi and turn it off, when i bought mine i idndt have any need for wireless


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> What router to buy for comcast internet ?
> 
> EDIT : Guys guys . i dont want wifi . i dont know what router they will give me and charge me $3 rent for it every month . I just want to buy something to replace that router .



You mean modem ?.  If you look on there forums you SHOULD be able find a support list, and if not ask for one lol.

If on about the router i have a model down from this one and 0 issue's over 2-3 years now.
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=3307722279B01
 Wehen you get a medon on there support list you will have to phone them up to enable it.
All though i think you mean a modem still lol.


EDIT: 





wolf2009 said:


> Guys guys . i dont want wifi . i dont know what router they will give me and charge me $3 rent for it every month . I just want to buy something to replace that router .



Buy the modem\router there trying to lease you ?.


----------



## boogah (Aug 6, 2008)

Any router will work with comcast.  Comcast will only see one MAC (the router's) since the other mac will be internally assigned by the router's DHCP service.  So comcast seeing 2 MAC thing and mac clone thing is BS.   

I recommend Linksys, Netgear, or Dlink

but this should do nicely.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127091


----------



## FatForester (Aug 6, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> buy one with wifi and turn it off, when i bought mine i idndt have any need for wireless



Do that or just grab a $25 4-port switch and be done with it.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont know what the exact term for that is , a router or a modem, but if they give their own, they charge $3 for it every month .  I just want to buy my own and get rid of taht charge .


----------



## boogah (Aug 6, 2008)

What's the part number of the one they give you so i can tell what it is you actually need.  Do you use just one computer or multiple ?



FatForester said:


> Do that or just grab a $25 4-port switch and be done with it.



4-port switch doesn't work. :shadedshu


----------



## ktr (Aug 6, 2008)

nonono...you want a cable modem. That is what you pay $3 a month rental fee. 

You can get this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825112104 or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825122001 .

Both are decent enough, just make sure that any modem you get is at least DOCSIS 2.0 or higher for future proofing. 

Or you can do is cancel your internet, wait a few days to a week, go to best buy, and buy it again. They will give you a new modem (mostly its the Motorola) that is free after MIR and you will get like the $33 for "x" month package.



FatForester said:


> Do that or just grab a $25 4-port switch and be done with it.



A switch needs a dhcp server behind it. Sure, you can assign IP on each computer manually, but that is just lame.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm getting a new internet . Thats why i want a new modem before the technician comes . 

Also I dont know how to setup a modem or anything . Can you suggest me the DOCSIS 2.0 or whatever modems .


----------



## ktr (Aug 6, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> I'm getting a new internet . Thats why i want a new modem before the technician comes .
> 
> Also I dont know how to setup a modem or anything . Can you suggest me the DOCSIS 2.0 or whatever modems .



I gave you two links.


----------



## boogah (Aug 6, 2008)

In that case just use their modem.  think about it $3 x 12 months = $36 bucks  If they upgrade to docsis 3.0 u'll have to buy another modem.  If you use their modem they'll switch it out no problem.  Even when it dies u can get a replacement same day by just going to their local office and swap it out for a new one.  Plus there's no DOCSIS 3.0 modem for sale right now.


----------



## FatForester (Aug 6, 2008)

ktr said:


> A switch needs a dhcp server behind it. Sure, you can assign IP on each computer manually, but that is just lame.



 I have no IDEA how I thought that would work, so thanks for correcting me! I guess I should have clocked out earlier tonight...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2008)

you must be talking about a modem. or maybe comcast in your area rents out the modem/router combo. i don't rent and i don't have a combo box. instead, ive got a motorolla modem that is compatable with comcast (i think all motorollas are) and a netgear wireless n router. ive always perferred separate devices. anyway, you can always call up comcast and ask them which modems their recommend.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 6, 2008)

I went to the Comcast website for Michigan and found that they use THIS as a modem. That exact modem is on the egg HERE. < $53.99+ shipping

Hope that helps a bit....


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 6, 2008)

Best Buy sells Motorola Cable modems (your gateway) that you can buy and use instead of the one the Cable Company gives you. Sheesh I Cant believe any of y ou didnt suggest that! .

Here is a link for it : http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=abcat0503013&type=category

The Motorola Surfband I was telling you about is DOCSIS 2.0 

P.S. We have Comcast here in Huntsville, AL (I use Charter because Im out in the country/county) and they sell these in the Huntsville Store for High Speed Internet. Just be aware that Comcast still throttles.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 7, 2008)

One of the reasons I posted what I did above, is if you're using the exact model they are, they can't make excuses if you have issues. Just a thought........


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> The Motorola Surfband I was telling you about is DOCSIS 2.0



good call on that. i forgot important getting a modem with the right docsis is. i think comcast supports up to docsis 3.0 for super high speed. i have the 16mbps up/2 mbps down and nearly always get that speed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2008)

just as an interesting side note: i recently bought a house and created a media room on the top floor which happened to not have a coax connection on the wall. so i called comcast when i had my connection switched over and they sent a team out the following week. now i have heard horror stories about the comcast techs screwing up the cable line install and improperly running cable line and not bothering to check for interference so i insisted on watching them work. the nice thing is that comcast actually had a subcontractor come and do the install. these guys were awesome! first, the one guy actually went up on the pole and fixed the old cable line that he said appeared damaged. most comcast techs just switch the line cause they suck. he then upgraded some of the hardware on the pole which made me happy. the other guy went up to the media room and checkout where i wanted the coax line and he then figured out an ingenious way run the line cleanly from the pole to the house without making it look ugly. he laughed at me when i showed him my old cable line and splitter. he said that is old comcast stuff and they have better 1000mhz line that is better for HD. that made me smile. so now i have even better looking HD than i did before and my internet connection is as solid as a rock. that was by far the best comcast experience ive ever had.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 7, 2008)

Get the motorola surfboard. its a great modem and available at jsut about any store. Best buy Circuit city, whoever. I know I bought mine from CC when i worked there , and they had a rebate going that if you signed up to have the internet guys come to your hosue and install the line (Internet), then you got an $80 rebate which made the modem free. I mean, if your new to gettign your internet line, that might also be an option for you to look at. The Motorola Surfboards are great! period.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 9, 2008)

boogah said:


> Any router will work with comcast.  Comcast will only see one MAC (the router's) since the other mac will be internally assigned by the router's DHCP service.  So comcast seeing 2 MAC thing and mac clone thing is BS.
> 
> I recommend Linksys, Netgear, or Dlink
> 
> ...



Out of the 150 or so installations I have done on Cable internet (Cox, Comcast, Charter) they ALL needed to have the MAC address cloned of the main PC or they would experience FREQUENT disconnects. When I called the cable companies to ask them they said it was because their end was detecting a different MAC address other than the main pc which the cable was being used.


----------

